# ECA application for software engineer



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Guys , 

I am an engineer with ECE degree but working as a Software engineer . Can anyone please help to guide which is the assessment body in Canada that i need to send the documents for ECA assessment and normally how long does it take.


----------



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

*ECA Time*

Hi Andrew,

ECA usually take approx. 45-60 Days.

"Jai Shree Shyam"


----------

